# Can an HP DesignJet 510 be converted for dye sublimation



## AtSun (Jan 30, 2017)

I have an HP DesignJet 510 wide format printer. Can this be converted for use a a dye sublimation printer? If it can... any idea where I can get dye sub inks for it?
I have refillable cartridges but before I take the chance of damaging the print head I thought I would see if anyone else had experience trying this.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AtSun said:


> I have an HP DesignJet 510 wide format printer. Can this be converted for use a a dye sublimation printer? If it can... any idea where I can get dye sub inks for it?
> I have refillable cartridges but before I take the chance of damaging the print head I thought I would see if anyone else had experience trying this.


No.

HP printheads are thermal inkjet, as such the sublimation process would start in the act of delivering ink to the paper and damage the heads.

Epsons, Ricohs, and some other that are large format have piezo electric printheads which use electrical charge and not heat to propel the inks thru the printhead.


----------



## AtSun (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks Mike. You just saved me money, time and frustration.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

AtSun said:


> I have an HP DesignJet 510 wide format printer. Can this be converted for use a a dye sublimation printer? If it can... any idea where I can get dye sub inks for it?
> I have refillable cartridges but before I take the chance of damaging the print head I thought I would see if anyone else had experience trying this.


Contact Cobra Ink and find out which printers they support.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ProArtShirts said:


> Contact Cobra Ink and find out which printers they support.


Cobra supports only Epson for sublimation.

Hp's cannot be used for sublimation.


----------

